# řkuli, řkout?



## zalacain56

Dobrý den,
teď čtu Viewegha a setkal jsem se s tímto slovem: "řkuli". Je to ze slovesa řkout? A někdo ví náhodou, co to vlastně znamená?
Píšu celou větu:
_"Pokud se odvážila koupit do princova zámku třeba jen prostírání na stůl, neřkuli pak závěsy do obývacího pokoje, samozřejmě s ním výběr předem konzultovala  a barvu či vzor si pokáždě nechala schválit". 
Michal Viewegh, Biomanželka._ 
Děkuji předem


----------



## jazyk

Možná to pomůže: http://nase-rec.ujc.cas.cz/archiv.php?art=5306

Nebo to: http://www.odpovedi.cz/otazky/co-je-to-nerkuli


----------



## ilocas2

Ano, "neřkuli" znamená v týhle větě to samý, co "natož"


----------



## zalacain56

Děkuji vám oběma. To mi hodně pomohlo.


----------



## werrr

zalacain56 said:


> ...a setkal jsem se s tímto slovem: "řkuli". Je to ze slovesa řkout? A někdo ví náhodou, co to vlastně znamená?


Spíše od slovesa *říci* (řéci), *řkouti* je druhotný náhražkový infinitiv, který není obecně přijímán.

Slovesný tvar *řku* není v současné češtině běžný, neboť byl zatlačen tvarem *říkám*. Použití podmiňovací částice *-li* je ale stále živé, takže je možné k ustrnulému tvaru *neřkuli* (záporný tvar je mnohem běžnější) vytvořit moderní obdoby *neříkám-li*, *nepovídám-li*, *nedím-li*, *nepravím-li*.

Podobné ustrnulé tvary jsou *takřka*, *jářku*, *takříkaje*, *takříkajíc*, *nerci*. Tyto ustrnulé tvary mohou mít dnes poněkud posunutý význam (*takřka* dnes znamená *skoro*, ale původní význam odpovídá dnešnímu *takříkaje*) a používají se bez ohledu na skutečnou osobu (tvar *neřčešli* je jen pro jazykové fajnšmekry).

*Neřkuli* významově odpovídá anglickému *not to say*.


----------

